# New Battery Tech.



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22191650


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Sounds like something that was patent pending 3 years ago...till it's on a shelf it's just research.


----------

